
The Open Source Report Card - obilgic
http://osrc.dfm.io/
======
krrishd
The only thing I didn't really like is the : "note that {user} is less of a
{language} aficionado", because it compared my github to someone else's
profile who wrote very little code and only filed issues, yet somehow was far
more superior in {language} due to being involved in repos that were in that
language. Aside from that, I like it :)

